# RE: Horn Mounting ?



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Horn Mounting ?*

Wondering how best to mount and where; LOL. What a site that would be. Bought these from my Boss, Billy-Goat Horns...:lol:


----------

